# White spots in puppy's urine??



## Smithy9o1 (Oct 27, 2015)

First of all, sorry for the paragraph!
Hi, yesterday me and my girlfriend noticed white spots in our 8 week old female pup Jess. Further through that day I checked all of her urine puddles after that and seems to be fine? The only thing I did notice was only once but 2 days ago when she went for a pee she had a little dribble out and then walked a few steps to stoop again and nothing? don't know if this was because she is only trying to go to get her treat and praise which she always gets for doing it outside . Other than that have seen no more symptoms of anything. The only thing i think it could maybe be is that we have our washing machine outside in a shed and maybe the washing powder had dropped onto the floor and the pee then makes it rise?
I phones up the vets this morning and Spoke to the nurse there, they said they'd never heared of this and thinks it's nothing? 
I think i'm going to go and get a urine sample bottle and take a urine sample down to them to rule out anything. But do I need to make sure i see the white spots in the urine before i bottle it or will any pee do? thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Definitely take a urine sample to the vet for testing ASAP. She could have a UTI and needs medication for this before it gets worse.

Moms


----------



## Smithy9o1 (Oct 27, 2015)

For anyone who also had this problem:

Had a urine test taken to the vets and they undertook a house test which cost me £6 and results came back fine.
Spoken to the vet and she said it was quite normal in female puppies and not to worry. She said it is a collection of white blood cells that are being flushed through possibly from the uturus (may also come in streaky form rather than spots) and it may infact stay until she has her first season or gets spayed.
Also if she see's any signs of illness (i.e is put off her food or water, vomiting, quietness/sudden change in behaviour, temperature) then to take her down for further examination


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the update and information. Much better to spend the money and have a healthy dog than spend even more and have a sick dog, no?


----------

